# My first detailing attempt



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

*First attempt at detailing *

Right guys, here is my first attempt at detail. Well today the rain held off so i thought it was about time i gave it a go!

Comments welcome

So here is the car before i started:














































*So here is what i did:*

1. Got myself prepared and everything ready.
































































2. Jetwashed down to loosen any dirt










3. Washed the car down with a Lambs wool mitt, CG Max Suds II and a 2 bucket method










4. Clayed the car using Sonus Glyde and Sonus light clay. First time i'd clayed a car before, wasnt sure how much pressure to apply, went quite light with plenty of lube





































5. Jetwashed the car down again










6. Next i did the wheels using CG Redberry Wheel Cleaner and Induro Wheel Brush




























7. The car was completely washed down again with CG Maxi Suds II and dried using Microfibre weave drying towel










8. A layer of Pro Polish Arcylic + High Gloss Finish was applied to each panel with an applicator pad before being polished off with a microfibre.










9. A layer of EZ Creme Glaze With Acrylic Shine was applied to each panel with an applicator pad before being polished off with a microfibre.










10. 2 layers of Extreme Gloss M Seal were applied 20 minutes apart to each panel with an applicator pad before being polished off with a microfibre










11. Between each layer i dressed the tyres with New Look Trim Gel using a Trim and Tyre Dressing Applicator




























12. 2 layers of Collinite 915 were applied 20 minutes apart to each panel with an applicator pad before being polished off with a microfibre










13. Finally all the glass was cleaned with CG Streak Free Window Clean

N.B. I didnt seal the wheels with CG Wheel Guard today, going to take the whhels off the car tomorrow and give them another clean so i can get the insides of the rims done


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

*Here are some after shots:*


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

*and here it is after it has rained:*


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice detailing, well done :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

the car looks great btw, only one suggestion please dont put applicator pads on the ground they could pick up dirt and scratch your paint.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

looking good :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Piratez said:


> Nice detailing, well done :thumb:


cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> the car looks great btw, only one suggestion please dont put applicator pads on the ground they could pick up dirt and scratch your paint.


noted and wont do in future. thank you


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks very good! :thumb:

I especially liked the trousers tucked into the socks, good method! :lol:

Great 1st effort though, well done!


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

lol, they were my long rugby socks lol


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> the car looks great btw, only one suggestion please dont put applicator pads on the ground they could pick up dirt and scratch your paint.


Or do this









the Metal will scratch :thumb:

Good work on the car mate :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking good for a first time detail.:thumb:

Nice finish without using machine polisher too.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

cjeers for the positive comments guys :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Well played fella.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great days work and you cars looking all the better for it. 
No going to repeat the comments about the pads or the tin, as it has already been said.
Just give the wheel arches a good going over when you get the wheels off also.
Apart from that is a fantastic job and lovely car.

Its a learning curve m8 and your well on your way. Good selection of products also.

:thumb:


----------



## jtmk (Oct 31, 2008)

Excellent write up SRIshortie. How do you use the applicator pads with the various products? What pressure is used? Do you need a different applicator pad for each product? Where do you buy the detailing products? 

Cheers


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

jtmk said:


> Excellent write up SRIshortie. How do you use the applicator pads with the various products? What pressure is used? Do you need a different applicator pad for each product? Where do you buy the detailing products?
> 
> Cheers


this is where i got my stuff from, but everyone has there preferences :thumb:

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Great days work and you cars looking all the better for it.
> No going to repeat the comments about the pads or the tin, as it has already been said.
> Just give the wheel arches a good going over when you get the wheels off also.
> Apart from that is a fantastic job and lovely car.
> ...


cheers mate, thnx for the comments, still got to take the wheels off properly to do them, will do the arches while im at it :buffer:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice selection of products and you've achieved a great finish with them. Bet you can't stop yourself peeking out the window to admire the shine!!

Nice extension cable holder too!



SRIshortie said:


> 2. Jetwashed down to loosen any dirt


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice in black. Good looking car.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it, but i'd recommend at least bagging up the extension lead with a plastic bag


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very very nice mate! That looks stunning bet you are happy with it,it will now be easy to clean for months and keep that great shine! Well done!


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

nice work u get big water beads with collinite ..


----------



## jtmk (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice job. I worked out that buying everything you used came to £148.91! Is that right? 

Lambs wool mitt £6.25
CG Max Suds II £5.82 
2 Buckets
Sonus Light Clay £19.53
Sonus Glyde "
CG Redberry Wheel Cleaner £8.76
Induro Wheel Brush £4.84
Microfibre weave drying towel £10.72 
Pro Polish Arcylic + High Gloss Finish	£11.73
3 Applicator Pads £2.93
3 Microfibre cloths 
EZ Creme Glaze With Acrylic Shine	£10.76
Extreme Gloss M Seal £12.67
New Look Trim Gel £9.74
Trim and Tyre Dressing Applicator	£2.67
Collinite 915 £24.95
CG Streak Free Window Clean £4.88 
CG Wheel Guard ??? £12.67


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

jtmk said:


> Very nice job. I worked out that buying everything you used came to £148.91! Is that right?
> 
> Lambs wool mitt £6.25
> CG Max Suds II £5.82
> ...


lol mate, yeah thats right.

im a member of AON so i got 10% off that from chemicalguysuk.com :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job mate, especially for a 1st timer!

I must admit, I was a bit shocked (no pun intended) to see the extension lead hanging on the mirror of the other car, great for scratches that


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Great job mate, especially for a 1st timer!
> 
> I must admit, I was a bit shocked (no pun intended) to see the extension lead hanging on the mirror of the other car, great for scratches that


its my old mans car, he doesnt drive anylonger and its just standing there lol


----------



## blas (Jul 6, 2008)

next time buy a APC or Degreaser to clean the wheel arches & tires.

by the way.. good job! i like multi layers works 



>


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

well done mate - a great first shot.

you will pick up more and more tips as you go along and get better each time, learning something new. Great to see you getting good results - welcome to detailing and the associated obsessions. best warn the wife you will be spending more and more money!


----------



## Mondeo__MK4 (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks very good


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Beautyfull! :thumb:


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks great, well done :thumb:


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice work, wicked car.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

i think the method you used for claying was incorrect, when it gets dirrty, just fold the clay, that way you can continually use the same bit.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> i think the method you used for claying was incorrect, when it gets dirrty, just fold the clay, that way you can continually use the same bit.


you can only fold it to a clean part so many times


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Really impressive and stunnig work of first detailing job..
Congrats!


----------



## mygokhan (Feb 3, 2009)

very good


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> the car looks great btw, only one suggestion please dont put applicator pads on the ground they could pick up dirt and scratch your paint.


I was just about to say the same. Excellent job sir.

Your not being sponsored by CG are you:lol:


----------

